# Funeral Songs.....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Weird subject, but worth a chat on a Friday - could be a giggle. 

We've just been talking about it in work.

What song would you most like played at your Funeral ?

I want Celebration : Kool and the Gang


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Jamiriquai - Deeper Underground


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

The Jam - Going Underground.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> Jamiriquai - Deeper Underground


LOL....nice one !! Are you serious though ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Suggs - I'm only sleeping


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Megadeth - Wake Up Dead

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls

Dio - Hungry For Heaven


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Was in the charts about the time I lost my mother (I know it is about loosing a father) but always brings a "welling up" of the eyes.

Mike & the Mechanics - Living Years


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Freddie epitaph: Queen - Show must go on.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Freddie epitaph: Queen - Show must go on.


Very good call that one!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cat Stevens - Father and Son


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rod Stewart "Do ya think I'm Sexy?"


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> Rod Stewart "Do ya think I'm Sexy?"


That's not good - it starts off with "If ya want my body".....I don't think that'll go down well :lol: :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

What about Staying Alive


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> What about Staying Alive


Or Living In A Box?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > What about Staying Alive
> ...


 :lol: :lol: These suggestions are killing me !! :lol: :lol:

Somebody in here said a genuine request was by her Granny to have "Going on up to the Spirit In The Sky" 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Wham ... wake me up before you go ...

I always thought if I heard that track ever again it would be too soon ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Kate Bush "The Womans work"


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

David Gray - See you on the other side

Bon Jovi - I'll Sleep When I am Dead

Jennifer Warnes and Bill Medley - I've Had The Time Of My Life


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

'Livin thing' ELO :?  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Down Under by Men at Work :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Queen - Another one bites the dust and who wants to live forever


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

jbell said:


> Queen - Another one bites the dust and who wants to live forever


"who wants to live forever" possibly the most moving, beautiful song ever.

joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Seriously - Joaquin Rodrigo's - Concierto de Aranjuez - played by Pepe Romero (Classical Guitar) The second movement (the Adagio) Acadamy of St Martin in the Fields.

Joe


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Genesis - In too deep

or

Maria Mckee - Show Me Heaven....

I fancy cremation, so...

Relight My Fire - Take That

or Nelly - Its getting hot in here... :twisted:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Nilsson - Without you ! That'll bring the house down in tears


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've been loving you too long - Otis Redding.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Lets not forget the Quo, Down Down...........deeper'n'down


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

On a serious note: The End by the Doors, chilling IMHO


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Joking aside..

Sam Cooke - A Change Is Gonna Come
Otis Redding - These Arms Of Mine
or
The Eagles - Best Of My Love

Followed by always look on the bright side of life..


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Arthur Brown - God of Hell Fire


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes

Led Zepplin/Rolf Harris - Stairway to Heaven

Various - 3 steps to heaven

Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Livin' In A Box


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> On a serious note: The End by the Doors, chilling IMHO


I think the "Mother" inferences could disturb a few of the congregation...

"Lilly the Pink" The Scaffold.

OR, an Epic:

DISCO DUCK
(Written by : Rick Dees)
Rick Dees & His Cast of Idiots









Went to a party the other night
All the ladies were treating me right
Moving my feet to the disco beat
How in the world could I keep my seat

All of a sudden I began to change
I was on the dance floor acting strange
Flapping my arms I began to cluck
Look at me..I'm the disco duck

[dd] Ah get down mama, I've got to have me a woman, ha ha ha ha ha
[bs] Disco, disco duck
[dd] Got to have me a woman
[bs] Disco, disco duck
[dd] Oh get down mama
[bs] Try your luck, don't be a cluck, disco
[dd] Disco
[bs] Disco
[dd] Disco
[bs] Disco
[dd+bs] Disco
[bs] Disco disco duck
[dd] All right
[bs] Disco disco duck
[dd] Ah get down mama, oh mama shake your tail feather, ha ha ha ha 
ha

When the music stopped I returned to my seat
But there's no stoppin' a duck and his beat
So I got back up to try my luck
Why look

[dd] Everybody's doin' the
[dd+bs] Disco, disco duck
[dd+bs] Disco, disco duck
[bs] Try your luck
[dd] Wave to me
[bs] Don't be a cluck
[dd] I'm so happy to be here
[bs] Disco
[ep] Thank you duck
[bs] Disco
[ep] For gettin' down
[bs] Disco disco disco
[ep] Thank you so very much
[bs] Disco duck
[dd] You're welcome
[bs] Disco Disco Duck
[bs] Try your luck, don't be a cluck, disco, disco, disco..

[dd=Donald Duck voice] [bs=background singers] [ep=Elvis voice]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am going to have my funeral on a Monday and play The Boomtown Rats 
I Don't Like Mondays


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Soul II Soul : Back to life (for all those that believe in reincarnation)

Jive Bunny mixes ! Cooool 8) :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yazz - the only way is up.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell


Did that one for a biker friend of mine - with his Mother's blessing too.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I will survive.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Time to say goodbye. Sarah Brightman.

Thriller. (for those with the warped senses)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't care what gets played...I won't be there to hear it!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> On a serious note: The End by the Doors, chilling IMHO


Played at what was my closest and oldest friends funeral, he was a huge Doors fan - it brought the whole crematorium to tears.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell
> ...


Goo Goo Dolls - Iris (recently covered by Ronan Keating) was played at a biker friend's funeral. Very moving.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I don't care what gets played...I won't be there to hear it!!


I think you might be there Penny, but you're right - I doubt you'll be able to hear it :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Trammps _ disco inferno (burn baby burn)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ragga-Ragga by Red Plastic Bag


----------



## jamei (Nov 5, 2006)

Sigur ros - nyja lagid


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

match of the day tune for me or help by the beetles


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

the bee gees - how deep is your bruv


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Knocking on heaven's door 

But the Guns & Roses version. :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> the bee gees - how deep is your bruv


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > the bee gees - how deep is your bruv


LOL.....

....what about "Thriller".....that should shake up the crowd


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Ray Parker Ghostbuster's
Beegee's Stayin Alive.
And one for the bearer's He ain't heavy he's my brother.


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Haven't read the whole thread, sorry if someone has already bagged it:

Bat out of Hell - Meatloaf, pre bitch-tit-rock-phase-of-career [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

